# Are Hummers....



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Out of fashion ?, I have been away in hospital for a good few weeks and had a real good think about all my watches, I was going to put a few watches on the sales forum but I have been looking on there and noticed that "hummers" are not selling, so I just wondered are they going out of fashion or do all the members that wanted one now have one.

Cheers, John


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi John, hope things aren't too bad for you...

I think hummers are very much back in fashion....been quite a few in the sales forum recently...I bought one only the other day.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

There'll always be a demand for them, but the style of the case and dial determines how fashionable a watch is more than the movement. 

I bought my first hummer two weeks ago, and I love it! No doubt more will be on the way for me.


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

I would certainly be interested in seeing whatever watches you have for sale, including hummers!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

socrates said:


> I would certainly be interested in seeing whatever watches you have for sale, including hummers!


+1 for me, I was just going to post the same.

If you have any Omega hummers I'd be interested....

...but remember that they ARE out of fashion, so a 50% price cut is required.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I would be interested in a nice Accutron at the right price


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Filterlab said:


> ...but remember that they ARE out of fashion, so a 50% price cut is required.


I am out of fashion, so I'll give you the full 100%.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I stopped worrying about "fashion" a number of years ago. I go for quality and both Bulova and Omega hummers have plenty of it. They are still going after forty plus years. That is a statement in itself. They are like tube amplifiers. They never go out of "style". Currently I have two 18kt Accutrons, one rare tuning fork case Accuquartz, and half a dozen Omegas including two cones. I do not plan to stop acquring these as they are a high point of electro-mechanical design. A fascinating era. Regards and keep them humming!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got three hummers but wouldnt mind a fourth. Give us a little warning if you are going to post for sale as I will need to break into the piggy bank. :drool: :drool:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not into hummers, myself  but being a good samaritan i might take some off your hands.

When I first joined here and revealed I had a collection of hummers there were a few that told me they were out of favor then. Then a while back one of the longest threads on this forum was everyone showing their hummers! :blink:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Not into hummers, myself


:rofl:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

The sales boards on many forums seem a little slower than normal, and not just on Hummers.

I think its more that people are thinking twice before spending 'luxuries' money at the moment, not a reflection on fashion or trends. As hummers are no longer being made it can only be a growing market with a shrinking supply. :cheers:


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies guys, the reason I am selling most of my watches that require battries is that I have recently had a stroke and hence the stay in hospital, I now find I cant handle a battery change on a watch, so I will stick to winding and auto one's, I am starting at one end of my cupboard and working through it, so as soon as I can find out what I paid for them I will put them up on the sales forum.

Cheers, John


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

johndozier said:


> I stopped worrying about "fashion" a number of years ago. I go for quality and both Bulova and Omega hummers have plenty of it. They are still going after forty plus years. That is a statement in itself. They are like tube amplifiers. They never go out of "style". Currently I have two 18kt Accutrons, *one rare tuning fork case Accuquartz*, and half a dozen Omegas including two cones. I do not plan to stop acquring these as they are a high point of electro-mechanical design. A fascinating era. Regards and keep them humming!


 I agree entirely John,

do you have a picture of your tuning fork cased Accuquartz? I wondered if it was similar to mine as I've never seen another.










Plumstead John, sorry to hear about the stroke mate, hope things are improving and that you make a good recovery.

cheers

Andy


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi John

Had an Omega f300 loved it but sold it in the mid eighties to take a girl out..... wonder where she is now.. the watch that is

Out of fashion maybe. Class definitely.

Dean


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

foztex said:


> johndozier said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped worrying about "fashion" a number of years ago. I go for quality and both Bulova and Omega hummers have plenty of it. They are still going after forty plus years. That is a statement in itself. They are like tube amplifiers. They never go out of "style". Currently I have two 18kt Accutrons, *one rare tuning fork case Accuquartz*, and half a dozen Omegas including two cones. I do not plan to stop acquring these as they are a high point of electro-mechanical design. A fascinating era. Regards and keep them humming!
> ...


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI GUYS,

Again thanks for all the replies, I have had several people contact me to ask what I am selling and how much, well to be fair to all on here I have said that I will put them up on the sales forum and let people decide if they want them or not, so I hope this will keep every one happy.

Cheers, John


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

John, firstly sorry to hear of your stroke but glad you are well enough that you can still get on with your non battery watches.

Will you post sales of the watches to the US? Particularly like the D shaped one.

Cheers


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

The picture posted is not the tuning fork shaped case Accuquartz I have. It is in the shape of the inside of the fork with an asymetrical band. yes one side is larger than the other. Both taper to 16mm at the clasp. I have a pix but would need to email it to you as it is not on one of the pix sites only on the computer. Let me know if you want me to do that. regards John Dozier


----------

